# slingshot templates.



## bobbyl1966 (Jan 2, 2016)

Online is have any site with slingshots templates in real size? I am newbie i not have deside yet what slingshot to buy. I think if i can find slingshot templates in real sizes. i download some forks print and i cut the paper in slingshot fork shape and see how is go feel in my hand. I think that way is go help me i deside what to buy. I see photos of slingshots i am interesting


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

http://slingshotforum.com/forum/27-templates-support-topics/


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

Treefork linked this sites template section, you can also google "slingshot templates" and then go to images. Just save them to PC, open them in paint, and resize as needed. Go to print preview to see their actual size. You can also just print them out and go to your local copy shop and resize them on the copiers.

Personally I opt for google image slingshot templates since most of the templates on this site you have to actually DL in order to see what they even look like. Maybe someday they will all get thumbnails. hint hint


----------



## Sinnbad11 (Jan 2, 2016)

Yeah look around at some of the more popular slingshot dealers get on pocketpredator.com, look up simple shot slingshots, just look around, you're more than likely to find a design that fits your hand. You can even get dimensions on many models.


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

bobbyl1966 said:


> Online is have any site with slingshots templates in real size? I am newbie i not have deside yet what slingshot to buy. I think if i can find slingshot templates in real sizes. i download some forks print and i cut the paper in slingshot fork shape and see how is go feel in my hand. I think that way is go help me i deside what to buy. I see photos of slingshots i am interesting


Hi Bobbyl,

It's always a good idea to try a template before you buy a slingshot. You mention *"I cut the paper in slingshot fork shape and see how is go feel in my hand. I think that way is go help me I decide what to buy*." Don't forget that slingshot ergonomics is a special thing. My suggestion is to cut cardboard sheets and glue them together. You can simulate thickness with this and it's a fast process. This method makes no strong slingshot frames by default, but if you keep attention on orienting "grain" of cardboard (crossing them) it can be a bit stronger to test your grip.

It's still the best if you build plywood (or bamboo) frames pretty fast and test them intensively. Or pick the cheapest HDPE, Poly, Resin frames.

Paper is nice for an impression, but in my opinion it works only as a final check before purchase.

Have fun,

Tremo


----------



## bobbyl1966 (Jan 2, 2016)

Tremoside said:


> bobbyl1966 said:
> 
> 
> > Online is have any site with slingshots templates in real size? I am newbie i not have deside yet what slingshot to buy. I think if i can find slingshot templates in real sizes. i download some forks print and i cut the paper in slingshot fork shape and see how is go feel in my hand. I think that way is go help me i deside what to buy. I see photos of slingshots i am interesting
> ...


thank you for the help


----------

